# Looking to buy some good cheap headphones. Know any?



## pastaconsumer (Oct 8, 2015)

As the title says, I'm looking for good (great bass, but not muddy) cheap ($35 or less) _*HEADPHONES*_... not earbuds... On-ear or over-ear only please... Can be a headset, but doesn't have to be. *WHEN POSTING, PLEASE INCLUDE PRICE AND/OR A LINK TO BUY! THANKS!* Also, you can put what headphones you're using. This will be interesting


----------



## Vipera (Oct 8, 2015)

Sennheiser HD201 ~$20

I've had them for the past 7 years because I'm a cheap bastard. They work great, but they are a bit quiet so they are perfect if you are using a PC or a TV or a console. The cord is LONG and they are very comfortable.


----------



## Yeloazndevil (Oct 8, 2015)

If you want cheap with decent quality sound and comfort I suggest Sennheiser 429s

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?&Item=N82E16826106642

$59.95 use coupon *EMCKAAT223 *to take $25 off. Total = $34.95

I use the non s version and its very light and doesn't squeeze your head.

bass is good, after a little burn in from hours of regular use it will sound much better

I also used to use the HD201, but it gets very uncomfortable after 2 hours or so


----------



## Spaqin (Oct 8, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Sennheiser HD201 ~$20
> 
> I've had them for the past 7 years because I'm a cheap bastard. They work great, but they are a bit quiet so they are perfect if you are using a PC or a TV or a console. The cord is LONG and they are very comfortable.



Actually, the HD202 is objectively better, cost the same, and have a more reasonable frequency response according to this website.

I've been using 202 and tried 201 on one occasion - they're not exactly comfortable for long use, but that might be because I'm used to my 518s now :^)

That 429 does look like a good option too, if you want to pay a little more.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Oct 10, 2015)

Sennheiser 202HD, i am from my phone right now so i can't leave a linkyet, but i will later c:


----------



## halop (Oct 10, 2015)

*Superlux HD681 Evo *~30€
best one in this price class


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

Sony MDR-V55 More or less 50$

Has the best sound I heard from a headset.

My favorite so far. Works great.


----------



## legofan623 (Oct 10, 2015)

[Deleted because I'm an idiot]


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 10, 2015)

legofan623 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ELYQHK?keywords=philips earbuds&qid=1444454572&ref_=sr_1_9&refinements=p_85:2470955011&s=electronics&sr=1-9
> 
> These. I can't even begin to explain how good these are. For _*6 goddamn dollars *_you get earbuds with super good noise canceling, pretty good bass, high comfortability, and high volume. My only gripe is the lack of a media remote and mic. I own two pairs, both of which are around three years old and still sound great. Hell, _*they went through the washing machine and they still sound great.*_ There's a little filter inside though that can get messed up if you have a lot of earwax, but you can just take it out with a toothpick if it starts sounding quiet.


But he said no earbuds.


My cousin have the Sony MDR XB950. Detailed and decent bass but I'm not sure how much they cost.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 10, 2015)

Sennheiser 201s are great, never had a problem with discomfort, 203s however did hurt my head. The 429s are really nice but the cord is kinda long and thin/cheap feeling.


----------



## legofan623 (Oct 10, 2015)

Duo8 said:


> But he said no earbuds.
> 
> 
> My cousin have the Sony MDR XB950. Detailed and decent bass but I'm not sure how much they cost.


Oops...


----------



## kkss123 (Dec 17, 2015)

I use Panasonic RPDJS400K Headphones. With the frequency response of 10 Hz-27 kHz and great noise cancelling these headphones produce very clean sound with great highs and hard hitting bass. And it costs only $17. It’s realy cool headphones!!


----------

